# افضل انتي فايروس  microsoft security essentials



## thunder (9 فبراير 2011)

جربت كثير بس هذا بنظري الافضل و الاسرع و لا يحتاج لكراك و ارقام لانه مجاني

و هو من انتاج مايكروسوفت التي صممت الويندوز و هم ادرى بما يحتاجه و اكثر من اي شركة أخرى

روابط للتحميل و لا تنسوا تحديث البرنامج كل فترة​
http://www.microsoft.com/security_essentials/

http://download.cnet.com/Microsoft-Security-Essentials/3000-2239_4-10969260.html

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/en/details.aspx?FamilyID=e1605e70-9649-4a87-8532-33d813687a7f

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Antivirus/Microsoft-Security-Essentials.shtml


..


----------



## holiness (12 فبراير 2011)

هذا البرنامج من وجهه نظري افضل برنامج حماية مجاني وهو يعادل البرامج المدفوعة .. 
وما يميز هذا البرنامج خفته وقوته


----------



## +febronia+ (15 فبراير 2011)




----------



## ehabwsha (16 فبراير 2011)

جارى التجربة وربنا يعو ض تعب محبتك


----------



## حبيب يسوع (16 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## حمورابي (16 فبراير 2011)

*لا يعمل على نظام Service Pack 2 لماذا ؟ *


----------



## holiness (18 فبراير 2011)

عزيزي حمورابي هذا لفيستا و سيفين و سيرفس باك 3


----------



## thunder (18 فبراير 2011)

ehabwsha قال:


> جارى التجربة وربنا يعو ض تعب محبتك




جربوه و حتدعولي

انا ما خليت برنامج ما جربته

و لم ارتح الا معه و الحمدالله ماشي و هو مجاني بالكامل

فقط اعملوا تحديث كل فترة

..​


----------

